# My new log hauler



## chippin-in (Jul 8, 2012)

Heres a pic of my new log hauler. Just got it this weekend. I had to stay home for work, but my wife and her cousin looked at it and he told me it was in good shape. $600.00, its a 6x16

My wife has noooo idea what she has jus done for me 

I am going to get a winch for it and have a removeable A-frame made for it, for loading and unloading logs. My brother welds so it shouldnt cost too much. 

I will post pics when its done.

Thanks for lookin
Robert

[attachment=7581]


----------



## Mizer (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like a nice trailer! Does it have a brake axle on it?


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 8, 2012)

I have not seen it in person, but I dont think it does.

Robert


----------

